# Dragonslayer Vermithrax Prejorative



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

My Pegasus Dragonslayer kit arrived today. I loved this movie when it came out. The box is huge and the kit is really detailed. i just threw it together quickly without glue. It has a big cave floor base and the Slayer figure as well. I will post some pics later.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I picked up one myself and should be here by the end of the week:dude:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Can't wait to see the photos. I wanted a Vermithrax years ago when Dragonslayer came out. Glad to hear it has a base, only with the figure.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

The base is about 18 inches long , 10 inches deep, 8 inches high
Here are some pics

http://i738.photobucket.com/albums/xx21/jaws62666/Dragonslayer/20120411_174148.jpg

http://i738.photobucket.com/albums/xx21/jaws62666/Dragonslayer/20120411_183355.jpg

http://i738.photobucket.com/albums/xx21/jaws62666/Dragonslayer/20120411_174349.jpg

http://i738.photobucket.com/albums/xx21/jaws62666/Dragonslayer/20120411_174204.jpg

PS does anyone know how I get these links as thumbnails too


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

There you go....not sure about thumbnails but putting







after the link will give you the pics here...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow...gush. Oh well, seeing the photos has made my mind up to get it. Just going to have to make room somewhere to display it.

Thanks for both the photos and the scale/size. It looks like it's the same kind of plastic as Kothoga etc. Pegasus do seem to be able to get a great amount of detail in their castings.


----------



## dengqw (Apr 12, 2012)

I wanted a Vermithrax years







ago when Dragonslayer came out.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Is the base vacuum formed thin plastic? The dragon and the other parts look to be the quasi vinyl material Pegasus uses on many of their models. The base for the WWWC space ark was vacuum formed and was just fine although definitely different. Pegasus used vinyl styrene on the Martians from WOW as well. The Pegasus kits I have built have been quite good but they do not use the styrene plastic that most other manufacturers use. This kit looks great and is one of only a very few mass produced dragon kits out there, that is if you include the Godzilla types as well.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> Is the base vacuum formed thin plastic? The dragon and the other parts look to be the quasi vinyl material Pegasus uses on many of their models. The base for the WWWC space ark was vacuum formed and was just fine although definitely different. Pegasus used vinyl styrene on the Martians from WOW as well. The Pegasus kits I have built have been quite good but they do not use the styrene plastic that most other manufacturers use. This kit looks great and is one of only a very few mass produced dragon kits out there, that is if you include the Godzilla types as well.


I dont think ity is vacuum formed. it seems like thin plastic


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks for the photos. Lots of texture on the dragon. How are the seam lines? Are they hidden? Thinking about all the seam filling and texture replication that may be required.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

veedubb67 said:


> Thanks for the photos. Lots of texture on the dragon. How are the seam lines? Are they hidden? Thinking about all the seam filling and texture replication that may be required.
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


The wings are each 2 pieces, there seems to be a little gap in there, but I just have the pieces pressed together. Might go away once glued. I dont think there should be too much filling to do


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks like a nice sculpt but I wish Pegasus would give us some real styrene kits instead of that vinyl nonsense. 

There's a few resin and vinyl dragons about if you look but hardly any decent styrene kits.

The only ones I can think of are the Games Workshop ones.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*Dragonslayer Vermithrax Prejorative Reload this Page*

Much as I love styrene kits- why would you want one over vinyl? The vinyl allows amazing detail that is difficult in a styrene kit without lots of parts- meaning LOTS of seam work. On a scaly body like a dragon, who needs that?
Vinyl kits look awesome if properly built. Pegasus probably could not have done this kit at a reasonable price any other way.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

nautilusnut said:


> Much as I love styrene kits- why would you want one over vinyl? The vinyl allows amazing detail that is difficult in a styrene kit without lots of parts- meaning LOTS of seam work. On a scaly body like a dragon, who needs that?
> Vinyl kits look awesome if properly built. Pegasus probably could not have done this kit at a reasonable price any other way.



Because I prefer plastic kits. It's just not the same thing having a vinyl kit compared to a styrene kit. 

It's not all down to how the model looks.....it's the material they're made from as well.


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Love it !!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

anyone know whats the best primer for vinyl


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

The best Primer- I've used Krylon Sandable gray for years with good results.



> It's not all down to how the model looks.....it's the material they're made from as well.
> Reply With Quote


Most of us may prefer to work with one material rather than another- but in the end few really care what the material is- only the results achieved.
You don't judge a kit by what's it made of- resin, styrene or vinyl. What you want is something that looks like the object it's supposed to represent. If Vinyl is the best for a subject- I'm all for it, especially if it's less work to build well and is less expensive to produce. More profit for the manufacturer means more kits for us down the line. Vinyl can be pulled from a mold, warm, with slight undercuts. You don't have to produce expensive multi-part molds. It holds fantastic detail. Vinyl can also be altered by heating and repositioning, then dunking in cool water to retain the new shape. In short- it's ideal for complicated figures. A fellow modeler may ask a question like, "Is it a resin kit?"- but the causal viewer certainly won't- they only notice the likeness.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

nautilusnut said:


> The best Primer- I've used Krylon Sandable gray for years with good results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well some of us *do* judge a kit by what it's made of. I wouldn't make an aeroplane that was made of vinyl for instance. Ok that's a non organic object....but I like *plastic* figure and monster kits. 

I'm not saying there aren't some well sculpted vinyl and resin kits (I've often commented on the sculpts on here) but I'm only really interested in plastic kits. 

I just like the medium.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I plan on picking this up at Wonderfest next month. For the seams I discovered, when I built my Halcyon Facehugger a few months ago, the joys of general purpose silicone. The cheap white stuff in a tube at Walmart. I filled the seams on that kit with ease! It's water soluable, doesn't shrink like putty, and can easily be painted over. I for one am glad they did it in vinyl. It means less seams to take care of and a more dynamic pose. 

Now I need to figure out how to make light up fire coming out of her mouth!


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Well some of us do judge a kit by what it's made of. I wouldn't make an aeroplane that was made of vinyl for instance

True- I have a few of the Halycon Vinyl vehicle kits and getting them' "Square with the world" is difficult. But organic subjects are great vinyl subjects.
There certainly IS something about a styrene kit. I know I get a bit nostalgic
when building a plastic figure kit- I grew us building the Aurora kits. I also build resin and vinyl though, and get satisfaction from them too.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

What should I use as a primer for this


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

nautilusnut said:


> The best Primer- I've used Krylon Sandable gray for years with good results.


Nautilusnut answered and I will concur.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

jaws62666 said:


> What should I use as a primer for this


The Krylon may work fine however a couple of years ago I used Krylon primer on a Pegasus WOW vinyl Martian and it stayed tacky for 3+ days and was still tacky until I painted over it with Rustoleum primer which dried hard within 20 minutes. I never experimented again but I've stayed away from Krylon primer, at least on vinyl, ever since.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm still using Krylon with no problems. I don't apply a heavy coat at first- just mist it on, followed by a heavier coat in about 10 minutes. No tacky problems for me. Worked fine on the vinyl figure of Uncle Martin from My Favorite Martian. If Rustoleum works- use that.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I have also used Duplicolor automotive primer from the auto parts store.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Got mine today! (from Cultman) Very nice with superb detail. My only quibble is the pose- but it's still a great kit. The model assembles very tightly with almost no seams. The vinyl is rather soft compared to other kits I've built.
I plan to add additional "spine horns" down the length of the tail with stretched sprue as per the full-size tail seen in the opening shots. The base is nice but maybe a bit "hilly" for my taste- I'll probably make my own. It is made of sturdy Vacuum-formed plastic. A more detailed paint guide is all one could reasonably ask for.

Thank you Pegasus!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I just gotten mine in today and the level of detail that is in this Dragon and figure is freaking off the hook.I know alot of you rather see kits like this in styrene and with ya on that one:dude:.But in noway could a kit company put that level of detail that is on this Dragon in styrene.So really glad Pegasus is still going this route with the material they are using for their kits and cant wait till that Shark comes out next!:thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Can we get pics of the parts spread out?


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

> Can we get pics of the parts spread out?


tomorrow-


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

wolfman66 said:


> I just gotten mine in today and the level of detail that is in this Dragon and figure is freaking off the hook.I know alot of you rather see kits like this in styrene and with ya on that one:dude:.But in noway could a kit company put that level of detail that is on this Dragon in styrene.So really glad Pegasus is still going this route with the material they are using for their kits and cant wait till that Shark comes out next!:thumbsup:


Ive been waiting on the shark forever. I called Pegasus the other day, and they still have no release date on it or the Nautilus


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

jaws62666 said:


> Ive been waiting on the shark forever. I called Pegasus the other day, and they still have no release date on it or the Nautilus


 I can wait as it will be well worth it in the long run.:dude:


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

> Can we get pics of the parts spread out?


Here ya go-


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is almost definitely one of their vacuum formed bases just like with the WWC Space Ark. There is really nothing wrong with that but you do have to be a bit more careful working with it. The dragon parts do look great and highly detailed. I think this will be one I pick up in the not too distant future, I have most of Pegasus's scifi kits so far. I wish they would release the Manned Lunar Exploration vehicle as it is so much like the 2001 EVA pods.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

As far as primer, to be safe, I will be using either Tamiya or Testors acryl flat white, airbrushed.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This will be my first-ever Peter MacNicol model! :freak:



rkoenn said:


> That is almost definitely one of their vacuum formed bases just like with the WWC Space Ark.


No almost about it, it _IS_ a vacuformed base.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Have the basic sections together. At first I was a little disappointed that this was a vinyl kit, but after examination and beginning the build, there really was no other option. It goes together well with minimal filling. Now the hard part, developing a painting strategy.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow! A nice looking kit. 

Vermithrax is IMHO the best movie dragon ever. Watching her crawl through the tunnel pursuing Galen still gives me the shivers. Phil Tippett is a genius.

Dragonslayer, sadly is not the best fantasy film. Some really great moments, but overall a dissapointment.


----------

